# Compound Comb Joint



## Yargo (15 Nov 2010)

Hi

Im trying to start a new project, im going to build a WBC Beehive, the only problem Im having is working out how to do the corner joints which are comb (finger, box) joints. This would be ok but the sides are also sloping :? So I need to do a compound comb joint.  

I would ppost a link to the plans but apparantly you cant post links on this site :shock: 


I just cant figure out how to do this on my router table, buying a big expensive new jig isnt an option as its a one off project. I can make my own if I can get some advice on where to start.

Any advice please?

Thanks


----------



## WhyDi (15 Nov 2010)

Good Morning,

I typically perform such cuts on the table saw and really don't know if that web calculator can help. 

Best Regards


----------



## xy mosian (15 Nov 2010)

Whatever way you choose to do it. The surfaces between the interlocking fingers need to be parallel with the table top which the completed frame could sit on. Otherwise you will have difficulty putting the thing together.

xy


----------



## sometimewoodworker (15 Nov 2010)

Yargo":2dy331ot said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I would ppost a link to the plans but apparantly you cant post links on this site :shock:
> ...



Once you have made a few posts you can post links. it's a spam prevention.


----------



## Steve Maskery (19 Nov 2010)

Hi Yargo
I've not done compound comb joints, but I have made a very good (quick, easy, cheap) router table jig which I think would work just as well in compound mode. The video of it is here.

I *think* that all you need to do is to build it at 5 deg (or whatever the slope of your beehive is) rather than square on to the mitre slot.

HTH
Steve


----------



## srp (25 Nov 2010)

Because the joint is a compound I think it might have to be done on a table saw.
You'll have to angle the cross-cut fence *and* tilt the blade. Each individual 'notch' of the comb is at an angle, ie it doesn't have square corners, which is why I think a router cutter might not work.
However, the jig Steve links to in his video could very easily be adapted for use on the table saw. Except, thinking about it a bit more, you might have to make two, one left hand and one right hand......

If I had to do this I'd start by cutting out a practice joint by hand and using the two components to help construct the jig, as there is enormous potential for confusion here, for me at least.


----------

